# Rugby Union/League vs Gridiron?



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Which is better?


----------



## jbar74 (May 28, 2009)

Rugby by a country mile!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jbar74 said:


> Rugby by a country mile!


:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

NFL :thumbsup:


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

rugby may be more manly but nfl is so much better


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rugby, too much bullshit in the NFL.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rugby League!!  Go the ROOSTERS!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeaaa roosters, but titans are my fav then roosters


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Niice, yeah I don't mind the Titans - they've done really well for a relatively new team.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rugby i think is better. but the superbowl is good too, i just like when there is non-stop action.
australian football is another form of rugby, but more similar to european football.


----------



## J-Mac (Oct 13, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> australian football is another form of rugby, but more similar to european football.


That's not even remotely true.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> rugby i think is better. but the superbowl is good too, i just like when there is non-stop action.
> australian football is another form of rugby, but more similar to european football.


Voted rugger. 

Australian football REALLY isn't another form of rugby. And its really not similar to what you call 'European football'. Funny you call it European. Especially with Brazil, Argentina, Uraguay, Mexico and other South American countires being such a large exponents of football.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Voted rugger.
> 
> Australian football REALLY isn't another form of rugby. And its really not similar to what you call 'European football'. Funny you call it European. Especially with Brazil, Argentina, Uraguay, Mexico and other South American countires being such a large exponents of football.


Someone is ignorant of the fact modern football came from England (Europe). And the fact USA and Canada may be the only countries to call football "soccer". And its hard for me to say that about somebody with a Wanderlei avatar cause Im a fan


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Rugby Union whoops NFL's ass! It's more consistent, where as NFL is more stop and go.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> Someone is ignorant of the fact modern football came from England (Europe). And the fact USA and Canada may be the only countries to call football "soccer". And its hard for me to say that about somebody with a Wanderlei avatar cause Im a fan


I'm not ignorant dude. Football as its known today actually originates from Scotland. At the time the rules in England allowed use of hands. It was the Scots who ruled out the use of hands. So its more Scottish than anything. You shouldn't question me on the beautiful game. 

:thumb03:

Also, Wanderlei > God.


----------

